# Blotcy/Hazy Silver car after dual action polish



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently purchased a DAS-6 pro dual action polisher after years of polishing by hand. Have done loads of research into technique of use on this site (youtube vids etc). The kit came with the following pads and polish,

1 x Sonus SFX-1 Restore Polish - 250ml
1 x Sonus SFX-2 Enhance Polish - 250ml
1 x Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish Polish - 250ml
1 x Sonus SFX-4 Paint Sealant - 250ml

1 x Sonus SFX-1 .5.5" Restore Pad
1 x Sonus SFX-2 5.5" Enhance Pad
1 x Sonus SFX-3 5.5" Finishing Pad
1 x Sonus SFX-4 5.5" Final Finish Pad


Car is 2012 silver fiesta zetec s which was washed and clayed before hand. I started to polish a small area with pad SFX-2 and the SFX-2 Enhance swirl remover with the three blobs of product as advised and light pressure, the result looked fine so moved on to the SFX-3 pad and SFX-3 Polish. Thought id worked it well into almost clear finish but did find it hard to buff off residue with microfibre cloth. After this i applied very thin layer of their paint sealant. Car looked great, but next day in brighter light i noticed a white slightly patchy appearance to the silver paint on some parts of panels but not all. Washed and used a quick detail spray but still there. I've tried taking a photo but doesnt show up on them. Do you think i've maybe not worked the polish enough or maybe gone over to fast as its my first attempt, kept the pad moving as advised and rotating. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Hard without pictures, but sounds like buffer holograms. These occur by not working the product long enough, moving the polisher to fast. 
Try polishing again with the finishing polish, work slowly and work the polish u till it turns clear.
Don't worry about going to slow, you won't burn throigh the paint with a DA and a finishing polish


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've seen this before and eventually decided it was less than perfect paint rather than a polishing issue. I suspected some uneven thickness in one of the colour layers - the more I jewelled the finish the more obvious the patches became!

Then again it may be less than fully worked polish areas that have left the finish slightly marred - just check carefully with a good light for any marring/holograms and make sure, but `i suspect its not user error here


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 2012 Reflex Silver VW Golf Mk 6 and it has never been machine polished or re-sprayed to the best of my knowledge - it appears on close inspection to be a clean, standard 2 year old car that has never had any bodywork or paintwork damage.

So when I got it I cleaned the paint, clayed it, polished it and waxed it and it all looks lovely most of the time, with good flake pop and a deep shine and reflections (for a silver car , that is )

However.... in certain lighting conditions it also has blotchy very,very faint grey areas about 6" across in the paintwork all over the car, but only when it has medium strength sunlight hitting it from certain angles. It isn't super-noticeable, but it is definitely there once you notice it.

Have studied it really closely many times and I can only come to the conclusion it is just something about the way the light sometimes hits the car. Literally all other times the paint is mirror-like and perfectly even all ways round.


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thx all some good responses there, ill try again nice and slow and see if it improves. Never had any problem with autoglym super resin by hand, but realise machine polishing takes things to a different level. Also working with a new brand of polish and appreciate they are all slightly different. Thanks again all


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its always silver.
You never really get this problem with any other colour.
I personally think its down to the spraying by robots. But it seems sometimes the flakes either go thin or run in a different direction


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah its a great but strange colour at times, I'm a bit confused as never seen it before using the DA on it


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

A little update, looked at the car in full sun today for first time since I polished. I'd say 90% of it is not far off perfect, good clarity an the metallic is popping really nice. Front bumper is the patchiest, was most awkward one to do with grill/fog lights etc. I have spotted little bits in places such as tight corner of front wing that are where I've obviously not worked polish enough and its left a trail, tried bit of polish on hand applicator and this fetched it off. So I think I'll try as suggested to repolish but with more care and slower hand speed and see what results I get.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Frequently notice this what i would call ‘mottled’ appearance on Silver or light grey paint, even new cars, Audis, VWs the lot. My Focus ST 170 i had in 03 from new was particularly bad, tried to return it but Ford were having none of it. That was one of the main reasons i sold the car after 12months, just hated looking at ist varying shades of Silver. Ford told me was due to the panels being sprayed separately but that would account for mottled affect on the individual panel, different shades of Silver maybe.

Best of luck getting it too your liking.

Rob


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

AllenF said:


> Its always silver.
> You never really get this problem with any other colour.
> I personally think its down to the spraying by robots. But it seems sometimes the flakes either go thin or run in a different direction


Agree with that...


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Got this too on my silver Civic, did have issues with clay marring, and gave it an unskilled pass of finishing polish in less than ideal conditions.

Thought it might be bad technique on my part, and maybe so to some extent, but the same effect is visible on other parts that were not treated.


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok another update lol, repolished bumper with finishing pad and Polish really slow action an stayed exactly the same. So then tried with the enhance swirl remover but same result. As the blotches are not altering an staying in same place I'm thinking I can rule out technique I'm using. Its strange I haven't noticed these before but I'm wondering if its because the paint is clearer than its ever been so I'm now seeing these imperfections.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Could be just that, i did not notice it until it was properly cleaned.

Old car, but first proper clean its ever had i bet!


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah i cant really see it bein much else now. I've always washed and polished it since i bought it new in 2012 but this is first time its been done with a DA.


----------

